# Tyre Storage Bags for Winter Tyres



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any decent tyre storage bags for my winter tyres, please?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought Richbrook ones for my winters. They're very well made, and do the job well. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Serious question but why do you need or want storage bags? 

What's wrong with storing them stacked up? Just cut 3 circles of cardboard to place between them and stack them, that's all I ever do?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any links to the best place to get them Cooks?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> Serious question but why do you need or want storage bags?
> 
> What's wrong with storing them stacked up? Just cut 3 circles of cardboard to place between them and stack them, that's all I ever do?


I'm storing them outside as I don't have room in the shed or garage for them. So would rather keep them in good order.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought some this time round from aliexpress, very strong nylon with drawstrings, outer circumference buckle , handles and diagram with tyre location on vehicle.

Far better then the previous tyre bags I had which lasted about 5 years

Only issue I have withe the new ones is the lack of a full fabric face across the outer rim face, easily resolved with an old cloth

http://s.aliexpress.com/n6neeUZn


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

RDB85 said:


> I'm storing them outside as I don't have room in the shed or garage for them. So would rather keep them in good order.


That was the only thing I could think of before I posted. Thanks for answering.

Surely you could just give them a clean before you put them back on in a few months? I can't see any defecit with them sitting outside for a few months? Heck, if they were in use they'd still be open to the elements?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Any links to the best place to get them Cooks?


Here you go bud. Its been a while since I bought them, but it was definitely eBay!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/261109006120

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> That was the only thing I could think of before I posted. Thanks for answering.
> 
> Surely you could just give them a clean before you put them back on in a few months? I can't see any defecit with them sitting outside for a few months? Heck, if they were in use they'd still be open to the elements?


Your probably right. I just wanted to see what the storage bags are like. But I guess they would be fine outside as they are. But I was thinking I could use the bags for when I transport them to get the tyres changed. Saves having the leather getting dirty.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

You could get some wheelie bin bags and tape them up? If you store them outside the bags are going to get a bit grubby over winter anyway so uou would need bags to put your bagged tyres in


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It is my understanding that stored tyres should be protected from UV light and style rubber should not be in contact. Mine are stacked on a frame through the centre of the wheel so the tyres are free of each other so they don’t get out of shape.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

